# Please help: suddenly, no more eth0

## Helmut.Krokenberger

Hello group,

all of a sudden (or so it seems), I cannot use eth0 anymore.

This is what dmesg says when I restart net.eth0:

 *Quote:*   

> eth0: link down
> 
> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

 

I did:

- downgrade from udev-103 to 087-1 (no effect, upgraded again)

- updated my kernel to 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 (worked again! --for a day)

- replaced the ethernet card (rtl8139) to another one (3c905) (no effect)

- checked wiring, replaced cables, restarted switch

- booted from knoppix 4.0 dvd (no problems, eth0 working like a charm)

Here some more information:

```

sven sven # genlop --list --date 1 week ago

 * app-office/koffice-data

     Thu Nov 23 21:12:41 2006 >>> app-office/koffice-data-1.5.2

     Fri Nov 24 12:38:39 2006 >>> media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r2

     Sat Nov 25 20:09:18 2006 >>> kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r7

     Sat Nov 25 20:10:50 2006 >>> sys-fs/udev-103

     Mon Nov 27 21:19:37 2006 >>> sys-fs/udev-087-r1

     Mon Nov 27 21:42:27 2006 >>> sys-fs/udev-103

     Mon Nov 27 22:19:48 2006 >>> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629

     Mon Nov 27 22:22:56 2006 >>> net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2

     Tue Nov 28 14:35:58 2006 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-2.41

     Tue Nov 28 14:37:27 2006 >>> media-sound/sonata-0.9

     Tue Nov 28 15:14:19 2006 >>> app-emulation/wine-0.9.26

     Tue Nov 28 15:15:10 2006 >>> sys-devel/m4-1.4.7

     Wed Nov 29 11:38:37 2006 >>> media-sound/audacious-1.2.2

```

```

sven sven # uname -r

2.6.18-gentoo-r3

```

```

sven sven # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

wlan_tkip              10880  2

snd_seq_midi            6048  0

snd_opl3_synth         11780  0

snd_seq_instr           6272  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       5504  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_ainstr_fm           2304  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_pcm_oss            36768  0

snd_mixer_oss          13568  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            26112  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5632  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                39248  8

snd_seq_midi,snd_opl3_synth,snd_seq_instr,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_es1938             16676  2

gameport               10504  2 snd_es1938

snd_pcm                59912  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_es1938

snd_page_alloc          7304  1 snd_pcm

snd_opl3_lib            7936  2 snd_opl3_synth,snd_es1938

snd_timer              17156  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib

snd_hwdep               6532  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         5888  1 snd_es1938

nvidia               4703444  22

snd_rawmidi            17184  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          6156  6

snd_seq_midi,snd_opl3_synth,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

wlan_scan_sta          10752  1

ath_pci                72864  0

ath_rate_sample        11520  1 ath_pci

3c59x                  34472  0

via_rhine              17800  0

wlan                  156124  5

wlan_tkip,wlan_scan_sta,ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

snd                    38116  15

snd_opl3_synth,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_es1938,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib,snd_timer,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

ath_hal               189392  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

sata_via                6788  0

libata                 76948  1 sata_via

mii                     4352  2 3c59x,via_rhine

i2c_core               15120  1 nvidia

via_agp                 7680  1

agpgart                25520  2 nvidia,via_agp

soundcore               6752  2 snd

```

Thank you for any hint  :Smile: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Did you include the support for the ethernet card in the kernel? (not as module)

----------

## Helmut.Krokenberger

Yes. First, I used 8139too as module and now 3c59x (because I switched NICs).

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

You should try to compile the networking card support directly into the kernel.

----------

## Helmut.Krokenberger

Sorry, I misread your first post.

And after I compiled the driver directly into the kernel, voilÃ¡! --it worked again.

SO, now what I really want to know is how this could happen, after the modularized driver worked fine for so long and then stopped working. Perhaps the udev upgrade had something to do with it, but then again, I downgraded the thing. Is the ebuild defective?

----------

## terminal9

I see you have multiple eth cards on this mobo (via_rhine + 3c59x)

either can be picked up as eth0 at bootup randomly unless you define a udev rule

or, just blacklist the via_rhine module so it never gets loaded, so 3c59x card will always get eth0 interface.

----------

